# New to the forum. Yellow stools left side pain below the ribs.



## Zhr (Oct 1, 2012)

I am new to the forum. I was diagnosed with IBS-D after an infection about 18 months ago. It started with explosive watery diarrhea which lasted about 3 weeks. Then my stool turned soft with undegisted food in it and I started seeing mucus. I lost about 15 lbs in 5 months. I took Rifaximin which did not help. About 3 months into my IBS I started having pain the lower part of my abdomen near the pubic area. That lasted for about 10 months. I was extremely fatguied. Homebound with zero energy. That pain is gone but now I am having pain under my ribs on the left side and yellow stools. I woke up with gripping pain in the center of my chest like a very bad heart burn (It lasts 15-20 minutes and it always comes arond the same time around 3 am) about 5 times in the last 2 years. I had a CT scan, colonscopy and endescopy about 14 months ago and they were clear. My lipase enzyme had been slighly elevated in blood tests. My gall bladder did not show any stones then. My diarrhea although improved, my stools are not normal as I used to before my IBS. I am concerned that the yellow stools may be due to a pancreatic or bile duct carcinoma. Has anyone experienced similar symptoms? I am hesitant to go through another CT scan. This will be my 3rd.


----------



## nomorecookies (Oct 5, 2012)

You sound very similar to me! The left side pain below the ribs is what caught my eye.You can read my symptoms here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/157426-advice-please-ibs-d%3B-fat-malabsorption/I would get your DR. to check you for fat malabsorption. That was the first test that the DR suggested after I told him about my soft stool with undigested food. Unfortunately, I a still trying to figure out what is wrong with me. Dr. had me checked for celiac, negative. I think I have a SIBO.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would ask for a "Hida scan" to assess the function of the Gall Bladder. It is also called a Cholescintigraphy. Info: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hida-scan/MY00320What you can expect:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hida-scan/MY00320/DSECTION=what-you-can-expect


----------



## petersmith98 (Nov 18, 2020)

*Bật mí cách dự đoán bao lô miền Nam hiệu quả, ăn lãi siêu cao*

*Bao lô miền Nam là một trong số những hình thức chơi lô đề được lô thủ khá ưa chuộng không chỉ bởi lối chơi đơn giản mà còn vì tỷ lệ đổi thưởng cao, cùng tìm hiểu ngay.*

*Cách tính tiền bao lô miền Nam*

Với mỗi hình thức chơi bao lô miền Nam khác nhau sẽ có một tỷ lệ đổi thưởng nếu trúng khác nhau. Tùy thuộc vào khả năng và kinh nghiệm chơi







*KQSXMN <<< BẤM NGAY* của từng người mà bạn có thể chọn ra cho mình hình thức chơi thích hợp, cụ thể:

- Đánh bao lô 2 đài: Nếu số người chơi chọn trùng với dãy số về tổng bảng kết quả thì người chơi được ăn thưởng theo tỷ lệ 1 ăn 75

- Bao lô 3 đài: Tương tự, nếu số người chơi chọn về trong vậy bạn trúng sẽ được đổi thưởng theo tỷ lệ 0,8: 65

- Bao lô 4 đài: Với cách tính bao lô miền Nam này, người chơi được ăn thưởng lên đến 5.500.000 đồng.

- Bao lô số đề người chơi sẽ ăn thưởng gấp 4 - 5 lần giá trị tiền cược nếu trúng










Tỷ lệ đổi thưởng trúng bao lô miền Nam chuẩn nhất

*Cách tính bao lô miền Nam theo tổng pascal*

Một trong số những cách đánh bao lô miền Nam chuẩn nhất mà vô cùng đơn giản mà các lô thủ vẫn thường truyền tay nhau đó là phương pháp dự đoán bao lô miền Nam dựa vào tổng pascal. Thực hiện cách này không khó, người chơi







*Xổ số đài miền Nam <<< CLICK NGAY* chỉ cần xác định dãy số giải đặc biệt và dãy số giải nhất về ngày hôm trước.

Sau đó, người chơi chỉ cần ghép dãy số giải đặc biệt và giải nhất thành một hàng, bạn sẽ tiến hành cộng 2 số liền kề nhau với nhau. Làm liên tục như vậy cho đến khi kết quả cuối cùng là một số có 2 chữ số.

Người chơi chỉ cần lấy số đó là lô lộn của số đó làm cầu bao lô đẹp miền Nam đánh khung 3 ngày tiếp theo, tỷ lệ trúng vô cùng cao.










Kinh nghiệm đánh bao lô miền Nam hiệu quả nhất

*Dự đoán bao lô miền Nam theo đầu đít câm*

Đầu đít câm khá thường xuyên về trong bảng kết quả miền Nam, nên người chơi







*Xo so mien nam <<< TẠI ĐÂY* có thể áp dụng làm cầu đánh những ngày sau khá hiệu quả và ổn định.

Để thực hiện cách đánh bao lô miền Nam này, người chơi chỉ cần xem bảng kết quả ngày hôm trước có xuất hiện đầu đít câm nào hay không. Nếu có, người chơi chỉ cần lấy chính kép của số đó làm cầu bao lô miền Nam khung 3 ngày, chắc chắn về.

Trên đây là tổng hợp đầy đủ của chúng tôi về cách đánh bao lô miền Nam hiệu quả và đơn giản nhất cho người chơi, để bạn có thể dễ dàng áp dụng và lựa chọn cầu đánh. Chúc các bạn may mắn!


----------

